# BFP after 3 months



## smileycelerys

:bfp: yay!!!

just found out this morning.


----------



## Carolina

congrats! hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!:happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Congrats on your wonderful news....Have a great 9 months :) :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats hunni!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/congratsmonkey.gif


----------



## bird24

Congrats!!!! :spin:


----------



## tansey

Congratulations!


----------



## jolyn

Congrats - happy nine months x


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## butterflies

:bfp: yay!!! Congratulations, may you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats!! xXx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well done!!!

x


----------



## cinderella08

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug: Congrats :)


----------



## Samo

i guess you should change your sig from "waiting to try in July 2008" to Due in January 09!!! Congratulations!


----------



## smileycelerys

Samo said:


> i guess you should change your sig from "waiting to try in July 2008" to Due in January 09!!! Congratulations!


reply, i best had lol. im so excited. we have told his siblings and his parents as his sister couldn't stop herself telling his dad. lol. my sister knows but not my younger bro's as they will tell my parents.

spent yesterday in divizes walking along the canal with his older brother, his wife, and there two son's. cant wait till mines here.
thanks everyone and good luck to you all.:hug:


----------



## fein&waiting

congrats hun!


----------



## biteable

congrats hunni,hope you have a happy and healthy 9mths


----------



## magicvw

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## hayley352

congrats!!!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Congrates all the best heres to a happy healthy 9months


----------



## avistar

wonderful! congrats! we have the same EDD :D


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations


----------



## XKatX

Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## smileycelerys

thanks everyone, just told my mum, she took it well she wants to go baby shopping lol. telling dad with her and my boyfriend tmz. :happydance:
hope you all have a happy and healthy nine months :hug:


----------



## Carley

Fantastic! A January baby :)


----------



## genkigemini

Congrats!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## nemmie

congrats hunny :)


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! x


----------



## smileycelerys

thanks everyone! super excited.


----------



## Jayne

Congrats!! :D


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh look, you got your BFP on my birthday. CONGRATULATIONS to you both and wishing you good health and a wonderful pregnancy.

:hug:


----------



## HAYS

congrats
xx


----------



## ladycampbell

:happydance::happydance:CONGRATS on your :bfp: hope you have a great 9mos!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Congrats on your :bfp: Here's to a happy and healthy 9mths. I'm also due in Jan'09. See you over in 1st tri.


----------



## Plumfairy

Congratulations!! and what a lovely sunny day to recieve such great news!! :dance: x


----------



## Dee_H

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Sinead

:happydance: Congrats :happydance:


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations chick xxx


----------



## APBTlover

congrats~!


----------

